
Keto as a treatment for Type 2 diabetes - johnkpaul
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/15/virta-health-aims-to-reverse-type-2-diabetes-without-meds.html
======
ErotemeObelus
Yes. My mom uses Keto as a way to manage her Type 2 diabetes and my doctor
says that she keeps herself...juuust under the threshold to be diagnosed as
diabetic.

~~~
menckenjr
Same for me. I'm 6' tall and almost at my goal weight (175lbs, currently
180lbs) largely because of keto and its follow-on effects.

